
Top six weird programming languages - dhanushkam
https://architecture-database.blogspot.com/2019/05/weird-programming-languages.html
======
winsterol
Following languages also looking weird.

Lolcode
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE)

Glass [http://esolangs.org/wiki/Glass](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Glass)

Chicken [http://esolangs.org/wiki/Chicken](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Chicken)

Whitespace
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_(programming_languag...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_\(programming_language\))

~English
[http://esolangs.org/wiki/~English](http://esolangs.org/wiki/~English)

------
jehanf
Legit is really new, I'm impressed how fast it's spreading. I heard about it
like a week ago and I don't think it even existed a month ago. it's a pretty
funny idea.

~~~
chandeliermbing
Yes, Legit is the only one I had heard of before, just a few days ago. The
other ones are pretty funny too!

~~~
andreani
Legit is really new language and first time I saw it, I feel wow. From the
list, I like Malbolge and it is funny since even inventor was unable to create
program for it .

